# Anyone in the Fort Myers, Naples, or Charlotte areas of Florida?



## Florida (Jan 20, 2012)

We don't have any established groups for SA in this area that I could find, but I would love to be able to meet up with people in the area who struggle with the same things. Reply here, or PM me if you would be interested


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

How are you, Florida?

I live in the Cape (Cape Coral, FL)!

You live in the 239 so you should know where that is...good to see someone else from that area. Oh, and I know my profile says Miami but that's because that's where I go to school. FGCU was too close for me!


----------



## RigleyDog (May 8, 2012)

hey guys new here in the cape 239!! originally from Chicago only been here for two months. Anyways I have some questions four you guys since I just got down here. Do you guys know a psych who would prescribe clonazepam? It worked wonders for me back in Chicago and once I got a psych down here they took me off and I've been suffering ever since can't even go yo work and function but my doc still won't prescribe it. I'm now on prozac which isn't doing anything at all. I just want to be back to functioning (somewhat) normally. And also any good CBT therapists?


----------

